#  >  > Computers Can Be Fun >  >  > Computer News >  >  Been hacked and can't change Hotmail password

## The Gentleman Scamp

Blake 7 and britmaveric are among several hundred contacts who recieved the same _'Hi how are things, click here'_ spam message. As soon as I was aware I tried to change my Hotmail password but 'the service is not available at the moment' so I have to try again later.

Also, is there any way (in Hotmail) of sending a circular to every contact on my list to inform them that it wasn't me, I've had my account hacked and that I wouldn't use a smiley in an email in a million years?

...And did the spam only go to Hotmail contacts because the spam I've had since and the replies I've had since have all been Hotmail contacts. I hope it hasn't gone to my boss and secretary. 

In the past I've always been very cautious but out of idle curiosity I fell for the old _'See who's blocked you on msn'_ line and was stupid enough to put my password into the site.

----------


## S Landreth

The girlfriends hotmail account is also sending out crazy stuff to people on her contact list,..bout 3 months now



but not to everyone on her contact list

----------


## Ratchaburi

I had the same think 1 year ago with hotmail it was sent to all my contacts
only a small list.
I was lucky that I use Gmail & most my contacts are in there.

----------


## kingwilly

You use hotmail for emails to your boss? You deserve to be burnt.

----------


## mr Fred

I had a hotmail account I used for forums but it was also hacked and was used for spamming as well. I could still get in so I deleted the account to save any poor bugger getting the shit.
No loss as it was just a forum thing and I simply set another up.

----------


## The Gentleman Scamp

I have Gmail but don't use it. Hotmail has been good for a decade and I still have my first emails plus mails from friends who have since passed away. I am not going to wipe the slate and start again, I just want to change my password.

----------


## The Gentleman Scamp

> You use hotmail for emails to your boss? You deserve to be burnt.


What a first class knob you are, have a red you fuckin' twat.

----------


## sccrhound

> Blake 7 and britmaveric are among several hundred contacts who recieved the same _'Hi how are things, click here'_ spam message. As soon as I was aware I tried to change my Hotmail password but 'the service is not available at the moment' so I have to try again later.
> 
> Also, is there any way (in Hotmail) of sending a circular to every contact on my list to inform them that it wasn't me, I've had my account hacked and that I wouldn't use a smiley in an email in a million years?
> 
> ...And did the spam only go to Hotmail contacts because the spam I've had since and the replies I've had since have all been Hotmail contacts. I hope it hasn't gone to my boss and secretary. 
> 
> In the past I've always been very cautious but out of idle curiosity I fell for the old _'See who's blocked you on msn'_ line and was stupid enough to put my password into the site.


If you have all of them on your contact list, click on to and then select all.

----------


## baldrick

does your msn messenger still log into your account ?


and you have not been "hacked" - you gave your password away to someone

----------


## The Gentleman Scamp

^ Yes, I have egg on my face. I didn't kill anyone.

----------


## Muadib

The latest trick is to harvest your email address when you click on a link in an email from someone you don't know... I've been getting bounce messages from emails that I have never sent, so my hotmail account has been harvested, not hacked... If you look at the headers in one of these emails, `the SMTP server is not in the hotmail hive...

----------


## Nawty

free range egg ?

----------


## kingwilly

The last thing all your contacts need is another email from you telling them that the first email was spam, I'm pretty sure that if they have half a brain that they'll work the out. Buit then again they are friends of yours...

----------


## Nawty

So did you get all his email contacts as instructed SirWilly ??

Now send them all an email telling them not believe any future emails that claim to be not to be spam....especially apology ones

----------


## Butterfly

classic  :rofl:

----------


## 12Call

Did Scamps mention he had a boss ?

----------


## harrybarracuda

Windows Live ID Portal

----------


## AntRobertson

> Blake 7 and britmaveric are among several hundred contacts who recieved the same 'Hi how are things, click here' spam message


Could've been worse... Could've been one of your usual spam messages.  :Smile:

----------


## lom

> I have Gmail but don't use it. Hotmail has been good for a decade and I still have my first emails plus mails from friends who have since passed away. I am not going to wipe the slate and start again, I just want to change my password.


Separate your email account for business purpose and personal purpose.
Gmail, while still a free service, is considered a notch more serious than hotmail which is the first email account all teenagers signs up for.
It is said that your shoes is the first thing someone notices and hotmail is the flip-flops of mail accounts..

----------


## Agent_Smith

> I still have my first emails plus mails from friends who have since passed away.


If and when you access your Hotmail account then forward all these valuable messages to your more (infinitely) secure gmail account.

Then delete the Hotmail forever.

----------


## harrybarracuda

I for one would appreciate it if M$ would add an "ignore all Add to Contacts requests" button. I can't log in to the ferking thing without having to go through all of them to block and notify.

----------


## The Gentleman Scamp

Still unable to change ANYTHING about my Hotmail account - other than that all is normal, I don't know if I would have had this problem anyway as I have not changed my password since I opened the account a decade ago.

Change your question and secret answer 
Account 

Question and secret answer
Help

*There's a temporary problem with the service. Please try again. If you continue to get this message, try again later.*

If you forget your password, we'll ask for your secret answer and your location information to verify your identity.

----------


## kingwilly

Its all bollocks scumpty's email  hasn't been hacked, compromised, infected or busted. He's trying to cover for a drunken emailing episode last week.

----------


## The Gentleman Scamp

I'm having one of those now. Nothing has changed r.e. the subject. Anyway, KW you're not a bad bloke, kudos to you and yours, sorry about the red.

----------


## Butterfly

> He's trying to cover for a drunken emailing episode last week.


copy of the email please,

----------

